# XP Mode and Windows 7



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I subscribe to How-to-Geek and on September 19 I read about this in their daily email to me. I have since done this and thought I had passed it on to you in a forum but I can't find it. Good luck should you try it.
One of the cool features in Windows 7 is XP Mode. However, it's only available for Windows 7 Professional and above, leaving Home Edition and Vista users out of luck. Today we'll show you how to create your own XP Mode to run on *Vista or Windows 7 Home Premium.*
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/11060/create-an-xp-mode-for-windows7-home-versions-and-vista/ Post back if you do it so that we will know of your success.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks for the Link, buf.

Don't need it now, but I do see a possibility of using it in the future


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

VMWARE Player is free and is available to all. I've been using VMWARE here for years, very handy package.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JohnWill.......

My thoughts were to upgrade my Acer in the future.
I have replaced the motherboard with one that allows upgrading to AM3 CPUs , while retaining the OEM/Acer install of XP mce 2005.
I thought of upgrading to a faster CPU and installing a win7 Home Premium OEM in the future.

If I take the existing XP I386 folder contents ( which are legal on this computer) and build a bootable iso......would Vmware recognize it properly?

Sorry to post a tech question here, but it could be useful to those reading this thread that don't have XP install CDs because XP was factory installed with an image provided to do a restore.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have a bootable installation disk, VMWARE will run it's really slick automatic installation and SHAZAM, you'll have a bootable virtual machine.  It's really quite polished. I pointed it at XP, Vista, and Win7 ISO images, it woke up and did the job with minimal intervention for the installation.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I am here because I got an email telling me monaliza has posted but I don't see it. No problem because she said she was gonna try the tip to install VM.
My question to you, how is VM installed by using the Win XP PRO install CD, which I have? I currently have Win 7 Home Premium pre-installed when I bought the Compaq last year. Feel free to move this to a more proper forum.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, she posted advertising and was removed.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

A good watchful eye John--thanks for all of us.
Now about the VM and XP installation CD question.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, they go through the installation, but they leave out one important point. I don't see how you use that technique with VMWARE without having an extra fully licensed copy of XP.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

I have not one but two store bought XP installation disks; one for each of my two computers. Nice chunk of $$$ when I bought them several years ago so, yes, I am legal.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, in your case, it's as simple as downloading the VMWARE player and installing it. Point it at one of those CD's, enter a couple of things like the CD-Key, and sit back and watch it install! 

I have a licensed copy of VMWARE, but I use the player on a couple of other systems, it works great.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Thank you John for your patience. Now I feel very  because I have had VMWare installed for some time--I just don't use it and therefore, I simply forgot that I even have it. I don't recall the help I received to install it. Perhaps how-togeek sent it to me. Cranked it up a bit ago and it froze on me--I still haven't learned the mechanics of running it yet. I did see the old familar "bliss" window.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'd uninstall what you have and download the latest player, it's greatly improved over previous versions. In earlier releases, the free player was somewhat limited, but version 7 is really slick.


----------



## bettylovelife (Sep 2, 2010)

i have xp installation disk but i have never installed myself.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

John, I presently have VMPlayer version 3.1.1 installed and have been trying to understand its workings. I did download and save version 3.1.2 Do you know of any vast differences in the two?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No, that's just an incremental update, although there's no reason not to update.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Thank you. :up:


----------

